# Looking for a Halloween baby buddy!



## salb10

hey! 

I'm 29, live in UK, and am pregnant with my first LO after 3 recurrent MC's. 

I'd love to find people to be bump buddies with to compare notes/ experiences and also so when our time comes we can share the excitement of 'who goes first?!' :thumbup:

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Oh yes and as my title suggests- i'm due on halloween!!


----------



## halloween bby

Hi

I am also due on Halloween! This is my second pregnancy after a miscarriage last year. I'm so excited and can't wait!


----------



## salb10

:hi:

hellooo!!! Nice to meet u! 
Yay, r u pleased with your halloween due date?! i think its pretty cool to be able to say your due on halloween - i think it definately suits my personality! :haha:

When's your anatomy scan? Mines 20th january, so i'll actually be 21 weeks. 

Is this your first baby then or do u mean this is your second child with a mc inbetween?


----------



## halloween bby

January? You mean June? Mine is 13th June so will be 20 weeks exact. I'm not finding out what I'm having though. Think it will add to the excitement!

I think it's pretty cool that it's due on Halloween although most people are saying the first usually comes about a week late

xx


----------



## salb10

D'oh! i KEEP saying january instead of June every fricking time! Even when i'm just talking about it! 
I blame baby brain syndrome.....:winkwink:


----------



## salb10

and yeah, my sister is betting on 11/11/11 instead of halloween!


----------



## halloween bby

aha I have gotten a little forgetful too!

to your other question.. I had a miscarriage last year and this is my second so first baby. Just hope this one is ok

xx


----------



## salb10

well i understand the worry very much so :nope:

At what point did u mc b4 if u don't mind me asking? 

Mine all happened before 6 weeks so the fact that i have gotten this far just seems like an absolute miracle!


----------



## halloween bby

I was around 6 and a half weeks


----------



## Cleobaby

Hi ladies
I'm due on 4th November with my first but if the baby is like his/her mum - always hurry - then it will be a halloween child for me as well! 
Welcome everyone in thos thread, how are you feeling?
I can't feel any moves yet but had my MW appointment last Friday and everything seems to be great. 
Anyone from London or Essex area?


----------



## Cleobaby

Oh, and ... I also had a miscarage in around 6 - 7 week once before. To be honest this time till recently I was too scared to even join any group or choose a pregnancy ticker.


----------



## salb10

hello and welcome! 

I'm oop north i'm afraid! 

Is this your first? I've had a couple of flutters which i _think may be the baby moving but then it could be windy pops 

they have been getting a little stronger and more frequent though. i can't wait to feel a proper good kick! 

Whens' your next scan and are u finding out the sex?_


----------



## Cleobaby

My second scan is on 20th of June. 
Sex.... that's the questions.. At first I wanted to know while my OH was more "ten toes ten fingers will do". Then he wanted to know while i was more into having a surprise. 
At the end of the day I think we will find out (just to research into the names more . The nursery and the theme we've chosen is neutral anyway. 
How about you? When is your scan? Do you have the names chosen?


----------



## halloween bby

Hi Cleo Baby

I'm from Buckingham. I started feeling movements from about 16 weeks and now feel proper kicks and feels like the baby is rolling around in there. It's exciting!

xx


----------



## salb10

ooooh SNAP! mines 20th june as well! 

sorry for your previous loss - i know what u mean about the worrying but we have all got so far this time. :happydance:

I am deffo going to find out coz i am far too impatient to wait another 20 weeks!!


----------



## halloween bby

I'm not finding out the sex of my baby. I want it to be a surprise :)

xx


----------



## salb10

I wish i was that strong willed :dohh: My sister did that with her first and it was nice to have a suprise but i just can't wait!
we're a family of girls so i'm really keen to know whether i am with the trend or against it!


----------



## cakey

Hello there  I'm also due on Halloween-lovely to see that i'm no the only one.I have 3kiddies aged 10,8 and 5...... i miscarried just before xmas lat year and kinda thought that at 41 maybe i was just too old.......... but Yippeeeeee-nope here i am at 19weeks! 
i have the detailed scan on14th june and am desperate to find out if its pink or blue!x


----------



## salb10

:hi: cakey!!!!! congratulations and welcome! 

you're going to have your hands full with four kiddies then!! :thumbup:

Have u any preferences on the pink/blue? 

i am very happy with either but i am leaning to the pink slightly coz i have a step son already and i find boys toys and clothes are boring compared to girls stuff! :haha:


----------



## cakey

Thanks for the welcome salb10  I know what you mean about the boys toys lol.+Yes i'll definately have my hands full(little bit scared lol) Well we already have 2girls+1boy and hubby is really wanting a boy.....I keep changing my mind lol. It'll be great to stop calling the baby IT+i can start buying a few things as soon as we know.


----------



## danielleb86

i am also due oct 31st 2011. Looking for a bump buddy.


----------



## Cleobaby

Hi, I'm back after few days from hell 

I had my MW appointment last Friday (everything seems to be great and I STILL can't feel a thing!!!!). 
On the way back we kind of made a decision to find out about the sex. Sod it, surprise is great but I'm affraid I may get too attached to one thought or not attached to any thought at all.


----------



## Hunkdorey

Hi ladies, can I join you??

I'm Jacqueline, I'm 28 and I'm due to have my first baby on Halloween as well!! I am oh so excited and cannot wait to meet little one!! We had our scan yesterday and everything was all well and good, and we stayed strong and did not find out the sex!! I cant believe I'm almost half way through already!!

Anyways, sorry for Hijacking the thread, just had to share!! xx


----------



## salb10

hello to danielle and hunkdorey!! 
congratulations to u both! 

and hello again cleobaby, glad your midwife appt went well :thumbup:

It is crazy to think we're all pretty much half way there! and closer to giving birth then concieving :wacko:

Remembering all those agonizing TWW and then the dreaded 5/6 wk mark, THEN the 12 week being able to tell everyone mark! pffff!!!:dohh:

I've only been having a few flutters which seemed to be getting more regular up to tuesday but then weds and thurs i've felt very little. 

I've had the mother of all chest infections for 4 weeks now and have now got a cold on top of that! i've had 2 courses of antibiotics which have made it a bit better but not got rid of it, and last night i was sick twice with blood in and twice this morn. I've pulled all the muscles round my ribs and back through coughing which is really painful :cry:

But doc said when we're poorly the baby feels a bit under the weather too so moving less is not unusual and the midwife said they expect movements to be only really regular from 26 weeks ish onwards, so to have a few days of not much movement is nothing to worry about. 

I do feel much better having spoke to them about it but i must admit i am dissapointed nobody whipped out an ultrasound machine or doppler just to double check everything :blush:

sorry for the rant ladies, but you're the best ones to understand me! :winkwink:


----------



## cakey

Oh my goodness hunnie,i can't even imagine how awful you've been feeling-bless you-I hope you're feeling much better real soon. x


----------



## tanni78

Hi ladies,
Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing. My scan is putting my EDD as 1/11/11 but i'm pretty sure i conceived roughly a week before they reckon so sometime round Halloween i should be done lol. I have 3 girls already and had 2 miscarriages before i had them. I had a feeling they were both boys so i was pretty nervous this time round as i have a hunch that baby no 4 is a boy. I am 20 weeks now though so am chilling out a bit. Due to find out what i'm having on mon and can't wait as me and OH have 5 girls aged 8,9,10,11 and 12 between us so i guess a boy would be nice :) xx


----------



## Cookie117

Hello to all the Pumpkin pushers, I'm due on Halloween too. I was aiming (so to speak) for a November baby but this is just as cool. Clearly my first as I am completely deluding myself into thinking you can just pick a day, lube up, push then be out shopping in the afternoon.

I felt movement for the first time on Friday whilst sitting in the chippy, clearly the little sausage was as excited as I for Haddock and chips. :cloud9:

I was just wondering if the anger thing is normal? I have read that the usual thing is crying a lot, instead I have gone crazy mad. A female work colleague said I had a fat bum the the other day, when I had finished with her she spent the rest of the day crying.:cry: I'm a bit concerned that the little sausage will pick up on the vibes.

Any info, guidance and other stuff will be greatly received. Likewise, if you want advice on being mean in the workplace, unfortunately that seems to be my forte (I'll apologize with some chocs tomorrow).x


----------



## cakey

Hey there Cookie-lmao..glad i'm not the only one -i've been a bit narky myself....i'm finding that cake helps me calm down


----------



## cakey

Welcome tanni78-i'll keep my fingers crossed for you on monday-let us know if its pink or blue


----------



## salb10

Hello and welcome tanni! B sure to let us know the outcome 2moro 4 u! Am sending. lue vibes your way! 

And cookie.... Hello and :haha:

I bit dh head off last night for waking me from a snooze without a cup of tea so I think preggo rage is usual and acceptable. If these fools cross ur path the wrong way, that's their fault! And who tells a pregnan:t woman she has a fat bum anyway??! Clearly someone with a death wish! 

When we started ttc I decided I was having a July baby as weather would be nice for b day parties and I don't have any other b days in July! My body quite rudely had completely opposite plans! :dohh:

R u finding out what ur having? When's next scan?


----------



## tanni78

Thanks salb10 and cakey. Scan at half 10 tommorrow so i'll let you know asap!!!! The excitement is killing me lol. Yes preggo rage def affects me too but then if someone has the cheek to say you have a fat bum, they deserve it. Why to people suddenly think it's ok to be really personal when you're pg? I remember shopping with my eldest when she was 3 wks old and lady in queue behind me was admiring her and asked how old she was so i said 3 wks and she gasped and said "oh my and you're pregnant again already" pmsl, my hubby thought he was going to have to restrain me but i just laughed!!!! People need to think before they speak sometimes though. And you're def right cakey, cake does help calm the rage. wonder if i can get it on prescription........ :) xx


----------



## cakey

Hello there tanni78-how did the scan go? 
I have mine tomorrow,i'm sooooo excited but a little nervous that hubby will be disappointed if its not a boy! 8-/ 
Hope everything is ok hun . x


----------



## tanni78

Hi Cakey, scan was fab, baby seems to be thriving and i still can't believe it........a BOY!!!!! I'm sooo chuffed, OH was in tears lol but assured me he wouldn't have been disapointed either way. Good luck for tomorrow, i want to know what it is so don't forget to come on here and tell us!!!!! Try not to worry, i'm sure your hubby will be happy either way! I'm still in total shock lol xxx


----------



## cakey

Wohooooo! thats fab news tanni78-I'm really pleased for you hun.My scan is late morning so i''l try to pop on and tell all. 
Ps. thanks for the request-yay my first friend!


----------



## Cookie117

Hello all, I was thinking Pumpkini's, but it sounds a bit swimsuit-ish. I do feel we could do with a catchy title for our due date tho. 

Cakey, thank you for the advice, I was reading an article in some baby mag or other and thought of you. Generally baby size is usually some veg or other but this was giving it in afternoon cake sizes. The 20 week cake is some choc number with butter icing. Far better than 'this week your baby is the size of a banana'. Ooh you find out tomorrow if its a boy and you get to hear the heartbeat. That's so cool. 

Salb10, thank you for the Preg-rage comfort. I actually apologised for the things I said last week, maltesers always win them over. I saw the doctor today as i've been suffering from some kind of gasping thing, every now and then it is as if i've just remembered to breath. Anyone else been doing this? The doctor is going to give me a blood test as she is concerned it could be a lack of iron. I also got to hear the heart beat too and that was amazing. I have my second scan on 23rd.

Hello Tanni78, 5 Girls, I can understand OH tears. Now you know its a boy have you thought of any names? I want to find out, hopefully I will next week. I'm using emotional blackmail on OH as he would prefer the surprise. Is everything going well?

Hello to everyone else excited about Halloween for the first time since you were 10.

Looking forward to catching up tomorrow.x


----------



## salb10

Lovely news tanni! Did they give u a percentage of how sure they were?
I wish I was finding out 2moro! I've got a whole week to wait!

Look forward to hearing your news too cakey! 

I used an angelsounds doppler today and found the heart beat straight away! Love it! And I heard what I think were kicks and shuffles too! 

Lol pumpkinis, I like it cookie! 

I dreamed last night that I had my baby and it was a boy, then after the birth they found another 3 babies in there! And because we didn't know, we didn't have 4 Moses baskets so we put them in the rabbit hitched outside!! Then I panicked coz I couldn't believe how stupid i'd been to put them in a hutch, so we scoured the garden for items to make beds out of like an okd plastic box! 
The first baby I had was a boy though with massive blue irises! 

I don't know much about babies but I do promise I won't keep it in a Hutch!


----------



## wkdwitch

HEY! I'm due on the 2nd November and would like bump buddies! :D I know its not halloween but its close enough  I'm 18 and from Hull- UK. I'm currently 19 weeks and 5 days pregnant. Willing to talk about anything, to share stories or worries etc :)


----------



## salb10

Hey wkdwitch I'm in hull too! Small world! We might even end up on the same ward giving birth! Lol 
Where r u planning on going for birth?


----------



## salb10

aww thought we'd have had an update by now! :dohh:


----------



## cakey

Omg I so totally can't believe it....we're having a boy-we even managed to see his ickle whistle wiggling about so its absolutely 100% a boy!!!!     
Hello there Wkdwitch-welcome in hun  
Cookie117-my baby boy has felt like a big chocolate gateau to day! lol 
Salb10-Lmao,you're dream did crack me up 8-0 lol I've been having weird dreams too...anyone else?


----------



## salb10

great news cakey! :happydance: oooh so thats 2 boys for us pumpkin pushers so far then?! Wonder what else we're getting!! ahhhhh!! i'm sooo excited to know!! 6 sleeps!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## salb10

anyone watching the fairy job mother?! on channel 4?! Oh my god i LOVE her!!! LMAO!!


----------



## wkdwitch

salb10 said:


> Hey wkdwitch I'm in hull too! Small world! We might even end up on the same ward giving birth! Lol
> Where r u planning on going for birth?

Wow it is a small world  Planning on having a water birth at the jubilee centre or my midwife said if things look good I might be having a home birth. What are your plans for birth?


----------



## salb10

I've heard a lot of good things about jubilee but I don't want to say a definate no to epidural so looks like i'll be hri women n children's.


----------



## ahcigar1

Hello. I am due on the 28th. But everyone keeps telling me that I will be late since this is my first :( not what I want to hear. How are you doing today?


----------



## cakey

Hello there Ahcigar1-Welcome  I was early with my first 2 babies and 8days late with my 3rd+the labour's are definately getting quicker-just hoping i have enough time to make it to the hospital with this one! lol


----------



## salb10

Hello ahcigar! 

How's everyone feeling today? 

R any of u girls stocking up on nappies? And if so what amounts? I don't want to over buy and waste them but really have no idea what numbers of what sizes are appropriate?


----------



## cakey

Wow, you're so organised Salb10! The one and only thing i have bought so far is the pushchair!!! lol I'm not quite sure where to start.....i know that half the things i bought for my last baby i didn't need or use so am gonna think a bit more carefully about what i buy this time


----------



## salb10

hmm i do need to make sure i don't over buy though. i want to keep things as simple as possible if i can!


----------



## cakey

I think I'm gonna make a list of everything i'm gonna need and buy a few things each week...top of the list a couple of dummies-I used to NOT like them at all and 1st+2nd baby never had one but baby3 would abso lutely not stop crying without one...I remember sending hubby out in the early hours of the morn and told not to come back without one! lol 
What things have you bought already Salb10+are you hoping to breastfeed?


----------



## salb10

i've got a couple of packs of nappies in sizes 1, 2 and 3, and a couple of packs of baby wipes and nappy sacks that were on offer.
I also couldn't resist a few bits and pieces clothes wise and we bought a cot bed because it was half price! :dohh:

After 2moro i can start properly cracking on with the nursery on some more of of the required furniture etc like prams etc etc. 

yes i really really want to breastfeed and i saw toys r us had an electric pump with bottles etc and it was half price so i might treat myself once pay day rolls around! :happydance:

R u ok cakey? i just noticed your emotion icon wotsit below your avatar?? :hugs:


----------



## cakey

Hey there Salb10-I bought a of 0-3months baby boy bundle(53 pieces) of clothes yesterday from ebay for £9.99,sooo pleased with the bargain+most hardly worn due to big baby(10lb 12-ouch!) I think i'll buy the cot next-probably ikea-as its slightly smaller than usual and we're fighting for space in our house! lol 
Thanks for asking after me Salb10 ((((hugs))) ....me and hubby had few words yesterday-he said he was sorry later and that he was just joking arround.....I know i have too many hormones and am over emotional so am trying to get over it..but it has just sent me into a bit of a sad feeling..i know its silly...i'll try shake it off!


----------



## salb10

aw :hugs: its not silly at all. This is the time when men folk should be doing all they can to make us feel good - i have noticed that when me and DH have our little grumbles it gets to me more. maybe it is the hormones. but then they should know better than to start us off in the first place! 

The bundle sounds good! can't go wrong for a tenner! 

I had my scan this morning :happydance: all is well - i can't believe the detail they see! there was one point where we were looking at the face and the little nostrils and mouth were so clear and perfect! they looked as clear as they do on 3d scans! 
and we saw not only the heart beating, but the four distinct heart chambers! just so amazing! 

we also saw that we are having a...... BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::cloud9:

He's the first boy in my immeadiate family for a while - i'm one of three girls and i have 2 nieces! so he's gunna be spoilt!! 

SOOOO happy right now! and i can't start picking colours!!! yippeeee!!!!


----------



## cakey

Yay! Absolutely super news Salb10-A boy!!!!! So pleased for you  and glad you enjoyed your scan..its soooo totally amazing to see your own ickle baby still inside your tummy isn't it! 
I think some of your happiness has rubbed off on me! lol. Thanks hun. Xx


----------



## tanni78

Hi folks, soz i haven't posted for a while. Firstly, congrats Cakey for joining me on team blue!!!! Cookie, yes all is well now i've recovered from the shock of going blue haha :) Salb10, they didn't give me a percentage but it looked very much lie a weiner to me so we're pretty sure lol. Wkdwitch, welcome to the thread, glad you've joined us and last but not least ahcigar, don't panic too much about going late, my 1st was 13 days early, 2nd was 3 days early and 3rd was a day late lol!!!! Cakey, your dream was hillarious, i have loads of strange dreams, i had one involving feeding the baby lego a while ago but can't remember anything else about it now then a few weeks back, i dreampt i was drowning in popcorn!!!! Hey ho, i can't remember who was talking about men's moods but i can relate totally, whenever my OH is in a quiet or funny mood, i deffo always take it to heart more just now. What a hormonal bunch we are. How's everyone feeling? xx


----------



## tanni78

oooooh sorry, just realised you're team blue too Salb, yeeeeehaaaaaaaa xx


----------



## tanni78

oooh and errrm baby boys names, so far we're toying with Caiyden, caleb or kai lol


----------



## cakey

I like all 3names you've chosen Tanni78  At the mo the only 2 names both me and hubby love are Cassidy and Eli


----------



## salb10

It's turning into a very boyish group here isn't it?! Lol
Like all your names - there's lots of k's and c's! 
We've decided on Joseph Martin as that's my dads middle name and f.I.l's first name. 

He's kicking away this eve!


----------



## tanni78

aawww thanks both of you. Cakey., my middle daughter's name is Shanelle but she gets Eli all the time lol. I want Adam as a middle name as it was my mum's maiden name and thought it would be a nice way to remember her. We were set on Caiyden Adam but OH is having 2nd thoughts now ggrrr!!!! Can't decide to spell it with a C or a K though lol. Yes, my bump os very active tonight although he is every night. I swear he sleeps for about 3-4 hours out of every 24, i'm really starting to panic that he is gonna be hyper haha. Hopefully he'll get it all out of his system before he's born :) xx


----------



## cakey

There must of been something in the air last night-my ickle babe was the most active so far and hubby felt lots of big kicks while placing his hand on my belly! 
Ooooh Salb10 good choice -I love the name Joseph


----------



## Cleobaby

I had my second scan few days ago. Everything was great and we found out it's a girl!
We are so happy (regardless the sex we would be) but now we can focus more on the girls' names. 

We really like Chloe, Zoe and Charlote. I personally love Michelle as well but my OH gets all itchy even at the sound of it. Is it really that terrible? Advice me what do you think of the other ones or maybe give me some inspiration I really need it!!!


----------



## cakey

Hello there Cleobaby  Glad you're really pleased to find out you're having a girl...i think so far us Halloweeners are having boys! lol 
Out of the 3names you mentioned i really like Charlotte  my hubby and i had Camille and Eliza on our girls list.


----------



## tanni78

OOh i like chloe, like eliza too. It's nice to have someone who's team pink on the group lol xx


----------



## salb10

congrats on :pink: cleobaby! :thumbup: 
I like charlotte - i'm a little biased as thats my nieces name but i like that u have the choice or charlotte, charlie or lottie as well.
My girls names were Erin, Madeline and Isla. 

thanks cakey - we've had good feed back on the name so far - knowing he's a boy and giving him a name has made it so much more real- he's got an identity now! :happydance:

Hope all pumpkin pushers and their pumpkins are well this eve :flower:


----------



## Cookie117

Hello Pumpkini's. I've just found out i'm having a girl too. I'm with Cleobaby. It's very exciting but for some reason I was convinced I was expecting a boy. People said as I only have a little bump at the front and don't seem to be carrying much weight that I looked like I was packing a boy. I'd even thought of boys names. Its funny really, we're both soooo excited though as I like the idea of a little girl.

I've bought absolutely nothing. I was going to wait until 30 weeks. you lot have made me feel very unprepared. Gulp. Better let the OH get his way and get busy with the fizzy. 

Final thing, went for a bra measurement today as i've been living in vests for a few weeks and have gone from 34B to a 36D. OH very happy.x


----------



## cakey

Yay! Congratulations Cookie117 on finding out that you're having a girl!It'll be much easier and more fun to buy a few things now that you know+there are soooo many beautiful things around for a girl! 
I bet you're OH is pleased hun lol-I've just gone up to a 32FF and am a little concerned what size i'll go up to when my milk comes in!!! 8-/ lol 
Salb10-- I love the name Erin,its my youngest middle name!


----------



## tanni78

Hey there pumpkin pushers, i'm actually starting to feel like a pumpkin now lol. My bump seems to be having a growth spurt lol. Still neater and cuter looking than any of my girly bumps were though. Salb i love the name Erin too, it's my youngests name :) Congrats to cookie, team pink are starting to catch up lol!!! Don't talk to me about boobs!!! Measured mine a few weeks back and had gone from 34C to 38DD!!!! Went and bought 2 new bra's and i'm starting to fall out of them already. My boobs seem to have a mind of their own just now. I was lying in bed with the light off last night shining the light from my mobile on to my bump and baby kept kicking where the light was lol. How's everyone today? :) I'm a bit peed as my spd is starting to get really bad (had a pretty rough week tbh) Phoned and left message for midwife on Mon to arrange physio and still haven't heard back!!!! thinking of changing midwife as she's hopeless at getting back to me, she seems to think that nothing will help my spd and told me physio was a waste of time!!!!!! Going on holiday in 3 weeks and would like to have some physio before then hopefully. Soz to rant, other than that it's all good :) xx


----------



## salb10

congrats to cookie on :pink: :thumbup:

how are u all?

do any of u have journals i can stalk?:ninja:


----------



## tanni78

I'm good SalB, how's you? I keep meaning to start one but i never get round to it lol. Off on my hols next sun for 2 weeks, woohoo. Looking forward to it but OH isn't coming so it's gonna be a bit strange :( How's things with you? Do you have anything planned for the summer? xx


----------



## salb10

hello! Ooo where abouts are u going on hols? I think we could do with a mini break but all presant and future pennies are accounted for already :wacko:

We've got a VW beetle that we're doing up to look like herbie, and we've started working on the kitchen (plastering, tiling, new floor etc etc) and the nursery, so i think thats our summer accounted for!
we really want the bug done for bringing joseph home from the hospital in :thumbup: How many babies come home in herbie eh?! :haha:


----------



## josie-jo

Hi Ladies, 
Can I be your Buddie!?
I'm pregnant with my 2nd, 22 weeks and due Nov 9th, so nearly a Halloween Baby! My first was born on New Years Eve so it would be very nice to have a celebration day for the second one! For us brits out there, Nov 5th would be a good one too, or 11/11/11!
Hope your all feeling well today and enjoying your pregancies. I look forward to hearing how everything pregress's for everyone.
Jo x


----------



## tanni78

Hi Josie Jo, noooo, you have to have on your due date, it's my birthday lol!!!! Camper van sounds cool SalB, i'm well jealous. I'm taking my older 3 kids out to Cyprus to visit their dad as he lives over there. I'm quite looking forward to it although being in close proximity as my ex for 2 weeks will be stressful and i'm nervous about being away from OH for 2 weeks as we haven't been together long. I'm hoping the break will bring us closer haha. Tbh, i am gonna be pretty hard up the rest of the hols so will prob try to make do with picnics, bbq's and trips to the beach. What team are you on Josie? xx


----------



## cakey

Hello Josie-lovely to have another november buddy  welcome! 
Hiya Salb10- we've had bettles,campers and mini's...love the classic cars- a Herbie looking beetle will be fab! 
When are you going to Cyprus Tanni78+how pregnant will you be? We are going to Butlins at the end of august and i'll be 30weeks....a little nervous about how much energy i'll have...really hoping that i don't spoil the holiday for the kiddies! 
When my SIL is available to kiddie-sit we're hoping to go to Ikea in the next few weeks to buy some baby stuff...they do a cot for about 35pounds which is slightly smaller than the usual cot so that will fit into our too small bedroom! lol


----------



## tanni78

I'm away next weekend for 2 weeks so will be 25 wks going and 27 on my return, aaarrgh!!!! bit worried about the heat lol. I was just thinking a trip to Ikea was necessary lol, will have to wait till i get back though. I'm sure you'll have a fab time at butlins, plenty for kids to do and the change of scenery will do you good before the final haul lol :) xx


----------



## cakey

Thanks Tanni78  
I think you 'll need to make extra sure that you drink lots and lots if its very hot+wherever you go make sure you know where the toilets are! lol x


----------



## tanni78

I normally drink stacks when i'm out there anyway so dread to think what i'll be like this time lol. They're expecting it to be around 40-45 degrees by the time i'm due to come home!!! It was 40 degrees last year when we left and that near enough killed me. The plan is to just stay constantly submerged in water and only come out to pee lol xx


----------



## cakey

Lmao. Sounds like a good plan Tanni78! how old are your 3kids hun? I've also got 3 aged 5,8 and 10


----------



## tanni78

3 girls aged 12, 9 and 7 cakey and my OH has 2 girls as well so my little blue bundle will have 5 big sisters aged 8,9,10,11 and 12 when he arrives lol!!!!! xx


----------



## tanni78

and the two eldest are both called Shannon lol xx


----------



## salb10

:dohh: i'd not even thought about ikea!!! now i really really really want to go!!! :hissy:


----------



## cakey

Lmao Salb10- I think you should go lol. Usually my hubby groans whenever i mention going to ikea but i just happened to let slip that a friend of a friend had been and said how reasonable the price of baby things were and he actually asked if i wanted to go-Wohoooo=Result!!! Tee hee  I've looked on line and highchair start at arround 14pounds...omg+ i saw a matching quilt cover and sheet set that was in beautiful bright colours for 10 ish pounds! Only problem was that it wouldn't let me order on-line and get them delivered-have to got to nearest store....which runs the risk of me seeeing soooooooo many other gorgeous things that i really can't afford. lol


----------



## tanni78

Ikea rocks, i'm gonna bully my OH into a trip there when i get back from my hols lol :) xx


----------



## salb10

aww and i just bought the i love my bear bedding set for half price at babies r us and it was still £40!!! :dohh:


----------



## salb10

on another note, do any of u ladies know where i can get info from regarding how our holiday entitlement is worked out for our return to work after maternity leave?

My holiday year goes from Jan to Dec so next year, when i go back on 2nd July, from what i can gather, i will have accrued 6 months full time holiday, and then after july when i hopefully change hours to 3 days a week, i'll continue to accrue part time hols. 

If this is the case, as i get 25 days + 8 BH's, in the first 6 months, i'd get 12.5 days, plus BH's, and in the last 6 months, i'd earn 7.5 days + BH's.

SO i'd have 20 days + BH's but as my working week will only be 3 days, that means i'd have about 7 weeks hols to take in 6 months!!! :happydance:

Am i right on this? and do u know where i can find any good reliable info i can print out to take to work coz i know for a fact they will try and give me the absolute minimum they can get away with.


----------



## cakey

Sorry Salb10-i have no idea about holiday entitlement but well done you for getting the bed set at half price = the "i love my bear" set is beautiful+great quality!


----------



## cakey

I've been asked to go for another detailed scan tomorrow as my last one showed that i have slightly too much amniotic fluid arround babe....they said that i should'nt worry(although obviously you do lol) and that it may sort itself out and balance or it might be an indication of early signs of pregnancy diabetis(can't spell it). my scan is at 2pm so will try ti pop in some time after with result. 
Hope everyone has had a good day today+is anyone else finding it a little more difficult to get comfortable during the night?


----------



## tanni78

Cakey, i hope everything has gone ok at scan, let us know when you can, big hugs. Sal B, i don't really know what to suggest about hol entitlement other than looking on gov benefits site or contacting CAB, sorry. You have the same bedding set as me, lol :) I'm off on my hols on sun morning, quite looking forward to it but think i'm gonna miss OH loads :( Going to get measured for my support belt tommorrow and have physio appointment when i come back off hols. Other than that, nothings new! Is anyone elses bump suddenly sprouting like there's no tommorrow? i was quite petite until a week or so ago but now i swear it's bigger every time i look down lol xx


----------



## salb10

any news cakey? hope u and LO are ok :hugs:

i think i will give CAB i call but i managed to find something on the intranet at work that said exactly what i thought so i'm feeling quite confident that i am right! lol


----------



## tanni78

Oh good, fingers crossed then. Is there still no news from Cakey? I hope everything has gone ok for her xx


----------



## salb10

Hmm still no update.... Come back cakey! X


----------



## cakey

Sorry i've not checked in-we have had old friends come to stay for a couple of days and sleeping on the sofa is definately NOT recommended! lol Crikey my back has been awful. 
Well i went for another scan and there seems to be even more fluid than last time but all with babe seems to be fine.The consultant came to see me and said that there is a worry that because i'm measuring so big that my body may think that i'm a lot further along than i actually am and i may go into labour far too early......but try not to worry as it may just be normal for this baby! lol yeah right! Anyways i'm seeing my midwife on tuesday and am booked for another detail scan on 10th august. 
Also i bought some trackie bottoms(large) from H&M -they make my bum look totally massive but are soooo lush to wear that i don't care! Tee hee


----------



## salb10

aw well so glad to hear off u and know that bambino is looking well :thumbup:

hurrah for comfy trow!! lol i've got some new maternity jeans that are about 4 inches too long on the leg length but they were soooo comfy round my tummy that i bought them anyway! lol :dohh:


----------



## cakey

Oooooh i've not managed to find any comfy jeans(although i've tried on loads!) are they under or over the bump ones +where did you get them from?


----------



## tanni78

I've got a really comfy pair of under the bump ones. Can't remember where they're from and i'm still on hol, i'll have a look when i get back home and let you know. Glad everything seems ok Cakey. Keep us updated please!!! :) xx


----------



## cakey

Thanks tanni78  
How's your hols going so far+how long was the flight+is it really hot? x


----------



## salb10

my jeans are over the bump and are from new look but tbh the 'over the bump' thing doesn't seem to be that good because with those jeans and my work trousers they just constantly slide down to be under the bump instead!!! its getting very annoying to constantly have to adjust my trousers! lol


----------



## tanni78

I agree totally, under bump are comfier. Hol's going pretty well although attimes it is too hot especially atnight. Flight out was 4 and a half hrs, coming back it's about 5 hrs i think. It's pretty hot, mid 30's but still almost 30 degrees at night which is the killer. Missing my OH now though lol xx


----------



## salb10

can't believe i'm starting third tri 2moro!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

and just 34 more working days till maternity leave!! GET IN!!!!!! 

hope ur all well xx


----------



## tanni78

ooh it seems to be flying past doesn't it? Bet you're chuffed about maternity leave. I have an appointment with a back specialist tommorrow for my SPD, fingers crossed it's going to help. How's everyone? x


----------



## cakey

Wow Salb10 you're doing really well to be still working-I'm not sure that i'd be able to do that at this stage! 
Tanni78-I hope you're appointment goes well today-how is your back? 
I've now been officially diagnosed with Polyhydramnios-now measuring 6weeks ahead,not feeling too bad just really uncomfortable with the overfill of fluid-it also gives babe a lot more room for his acrobatics lol-so funny watching bump jump about!m a little worried about it but hopefully we'll be reassured on 10th aug when my next scan+consultant appointment is. Hubby coming with me!


----------



## salb10

hope it all goes well for u cakey :hugs:

i really wish i wasn't having to work but i have no choice thanks to that poo maternity pay! :growlmad: i'm working till i'm about 35 weeks. :wacko: don't quite know how i'll continue my work though lol :wacko:


sorry if tmi but my nips are leaking fluid!!!! :happydance: i don't know why but it really excites me!!! i'm going to be able to feed my baby!! woo!
i dreamt i filled up 4 milk bottles last night!! :haha:

do any of u have any breast pump advice? i really want a medela electric but i just can't justify the price of it :shrug: so i think i'm going to get an avent manual. and i'm confused about whether i need bottles or just VIA cups and what teats to order...... :dohh:


----------



## cakey

Hiya Salb10-Funny dream lol-My nips aren't leaking yet but they are super sensitive at the mo(+huge!!!!) I used the Medela electric pump when i had my daughter- i found it absolutely fab(that was 10years ago+it was on loan from the hospital) With my son i used the Advent manual pump and found it quite difficult trying to hold it in the right position and pump+it made my hand ache! I'm not sure what i'm gonna do this time,am just gonna see what happens and how it goes


----------



## tanni78

Hope everything goes well for you Cakey at your next app. My hips are killing today :( OMG my nipples have been leaking for over a month already!!!! lol In the past i've always found breastfeeding really difficult and my boobs just don't seem to produce anything much so i'm taking the early leakage as a positive sign. I really want to get a medela swing pump as they have fab reviews but i'm not keen to spend the money only to find my boobs are fruitless as usual!!! sorry tmi i know lol. I went to view a 4 bed house yesterday thats in the exact area i want to move to, 4 doors away from OH's mam which would be fab, big garden, really nice big bedrooms and only £25 more per month than my pokey 3 bed!!!!!! I really want it but my credit rating is pants so will just have to wait and see. It would be sooooo amazing if the keg could have his own room though, i really long for a nursery to decorate and my landlord is horrid so i want out of here. Bigger rooms for other kids too. I'm just waiting for estate agents to get back to me :) I'll be gutted if i don't get it although i'm trying not to get my hopes up xx


----------



## cakey

Ooooooh the 4bed house sounds perfect for you-I'll be keeping everything crossed for you Tanni78!  
My bump's feeling really tight and achey today-also if i sit down for more than a couple of mins i feel like i'll fall asleep-Not good when i have 3kiddies to look after! At the mo i have a thing for scotch eggs +apple pie and cream...not together tho! lol


----------



## tanni78

mmmm i love apple pie and i had a scotch egg the other day too. I seem to have a bit more energy now than i have in ages apart from when i actually attempt to do anything lol! I sympathise with the 3 kids thing, it's worse now their off school eh? Struggling to keep my 3 occupied. Do any of you lovely ladies suddenly feel more pregnant? If that makes sense, i'm starting to feel big and slow and like my bump is getting in the way a bit? Can't believe we're 3rd tri now, are any of you posting over there yet? xx


----------



## cakey

yeah.it is difficult to keep them all occupied-nice weather+paddling pool really helps+I'd rather be doing this than rushing arround like a mad woman doing the school run! lol Definately agree with the feeling more pregnant thing-can't see how the skin on my bump is gonna stretch any more+sorry for TMI but also finding it a bit difficult being ...er..intimate+comfy with hubby!


----------



## cakey

PS. No i haven't posted in 3rd tri yet(i don't think so...brains gone! lol) I have spent quite alot of time reading stuff in the "labour and birth" section though


----------



## tanni78

haha, yeh i need to invest in a paddling pool. As for the intimacy thing, i am like a woman possesed! Acrobatics are us, where there's a will and all that. With my other pregnancies, i kinda went off it all a bit, this time, i can't get enough but it's prob because my relationship is still in the early stages too so it hasn't got to that boring, predictable stage lol. I would much rather have kids to occupy than be doing the school run too, it's tipping down today so i'm gonna take mine for a nice relaxing trip to the library. I gave them all £5 each one day last week and we went round the charity shops to see who could get the best baby bargains! Came back with a gorgeous pair of new baby next trainers, a lovely nappy stacker, a baby bear record book and a few baby books. Will deffo be doing that again, kids had great fun :) xx


----------



## cakey

Acrobatics-r-us! Lmao tee hee  Good for you tanni78 
Sounds like you had great time arround the charity shops+fab baby bargains! 
Just wandering if anyone has made a birth plan or started to pack their hospital bag yet?


----------



## tanni78

I don't do birth plans, i just do very persuasive when i get there lol, i tend not to hang around long enough for anyone to do anything much anyway. My birth plan this time (if i was to write 1) would be something along the lines of:

1. Get to hospital without delivering on route.
2. Get gas and air.
3. Get in birthing pool without delivering on route.
4. Give birth quickly and with as little pain and effort as possible.
5. Get cleaned and dressed while OH texts everyone and baby gets checked.
6. Grab bags and baby and get the hell home.
lol and i have the opinion that the less i take with me, the quicker i can leave so no i haven't started packing yet but when i do, it will be minimal lol xx


----------



## tanni78

oh and footnote on bottom of birth plan * do not try to communicate with me or poke and prob me or baby unless i ask you to* stand back, smile encouragingly and let me get on with it lol xx


----------



## salb10

I've made some good way into buying things for my bag and the bag itself turned up today so I'm.started! 
A load of my stuff I've ordered came.today :-D 
Got my steriliser, baby monitor, breast pump, storage cups, breast pads etc etc 
I've also got 400 nappies in varying sizes from 1-3! Lol I think I'm just a little excited! Haha!


----------



## tanni78

ooh good for you SalB, i have travel system, moses basket, swinging crib, bouncy chair, milk storage bags, bottles, more clothes than he'll ever need, 2 sleepbags, nappy stacker, clothing storage unit, changing bag, baby bath, bath support, sterilliser and 1 box of formula (just in case) but i woke up in a total panic last night cos i realised i haven't started buying nappies yet!!!!! lmao, hormonal do you think? The only biggish things i still need are my breast pump and my baby monitors i think and i'm gonna treat myself to a snazzy bag for hospital i think :) xx


----------



## cakey

LOL Tanni78-I think your birthplan(if you were to write one) is perfect+i hope mine goes very similar to that!  
Salb10+tanni78-you both put me to shame with your togetherness 8-/ al 've bought is 0-3month clothes and a pushcahair! OMG i think i feel a panic coming on! lol


----------



## tanni78

haha it's not being organised, it's being a compulsive shopaholic. I really need to reign myself in. At the last count, my little boy blue had 19 hats!!!! I mean, when is he ever gonna need 19 hats? watch me have another girl now lmao xx


----------



## tanni78

and i know it's way tmi but i forced myself to buy maternity pads today eugh, i've had to build up to it for weeks, god i hate those things and am in complete denial about that side of things lol xx


----------



## cakey

Just got back from another detail scan(lovely to see babe again) there's still too much fluid but i haven't gained as much as last time +he is now head down(thank goodness-he's been breech for over a month) so all good  next scan in 2weeks. 
19 hats lmao..bless you. Ahhh yep i think i've been blanking the "pads " part too....gonna start making a list right now!


----------



## salb10

i bought some of those too tanni! :wacko: so scary! 

heh, i thought with my nappy supply that i had enough so last ages, but after reading to expect 10-12 nappy changes a day, it would seem i have only approx one months worth!!!!!! WTF?!:shrug::wacko:

i held a 5 month old last night and i felt quite relaxed - i sooo can't wait to hold joseph :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## tanni78

Cakey, it's good to hear your little one is the right way round now, i had my ante natal yesterday and the good news is that the keg is no longer transverse but just to be awkward, he is now breech lol. I can cope with breech though and there's still time for him to turn. Trainee midwife took my blood and my arm now looks like it's been attacked by a power tool haha!!!! SalB, i have so far bought 1 pack of nappies, if that makes you feel any better lol :) xx


----------



## cakey

When my babe was breech he was forever kicking down in my privates with his feet i wouldn't of been surprised if a foot would've popped out! lol 
We have 7days until Butlins-which i'm feeling a lot more positive about now that i'm reassured about baby being ok! Crikey i hope i can still fir into my swimming costume! lol


----------



## cakey

Okey Dokey,We're off to Butlins today-i hope you all have a good week-will catch up when we get back!


----------



## tanni78

Have fun Cakey. After much detective work, i have finally managed to work out exactly when LO was conceived and my EDD going by my scan is 3 days out. I'm officially due Oct 29th!!!! lol xx


----------



## cakey

We had a great week away and i'm really pleased that i managed to swim nearly everyday and get out and about with the kiddies(which all went well as long as i was able to find a toilet! lol) So So pleased to be back home again though  
My babe is very active and most of the time my tummy looks like its doing a mexiacn wave!  
How is everyone doing?


----------



## tanni78

Glad you had a lovely hol. My bubs likes the mexican wave look too. Your bump is looking fab now :) My middle daughter informed me that my belly button looked like one of shreks ears the other morning as one side of it has popped out and the other side hasn't lol xxx


----------



## cakey

Aww thanks Tanni78-I'm really proud of my bump!  
Shrek's ear.....Soooo funny what kids come out and say! lol How come you're feeling "Crappy"hun? x


----------



## tanni78

awww i haven't had the best of weeks. My spd has got really bad and i'm on crutches now although i'm not having to use them all the time and the keg had shifted from transverse to breech but the other night, i was in agony for nearly an hour and it turns out he's tried to turn and got himself wedged oblique now!!!!! Midwife says she gets the feeling he's gonna be awkward. Every now and then he tries to turn a bit and it kills :( I just hope he manages and i don't end up needing a c-section. Can't believe it's only another 5 wks ish till we're classed as term :) woohoo xx


----------



## cakey

Oh no Tanni78 8-/ So sorry to hear that you're not feeling too well (((((hugs))))) to you chick! 
My babe has been all over the place,when he's breech he kicks me in my privates,when he changes to transverse which he generally does in the evenings,my hubby says it makes my bump look like a big bum(charming! lol) But when he was oblique for a while the other night after me and hubby were intimate-I was in agony and thought something was really wrong


----------



## cakey

Soz pressed reply too soon. 
Hope you feel better real soon hun  
PS.how do you mean "classed as full term in 5ish weeks?


----------



## tanni78

Awww thanks hun, i'm ok. Just think it would be more comfortable for me and him if he wasn't flipping sideways lol. Haha yeh i usually get hands digging in my cervix, feet under my ribs, a head jutting out one side and a bum rammed against the other side lol, he feels like he's all fingers, toes, knees and elbows these days lol. You're classed as full term from 37 weeks which is what i meant. Can't believe how quickly it's going. I got accepted into college today in a moment of madness, hadn't even told OH i'd applied and my course starts in 2 weeks time lmao!!!! Think i've gone completely nuts :) xx


----------



## salb10

:hi: ladies 
wow thats a fabulous roundy bump u have there cakey! mine is decidedly more lumpy! :wacko:

hope ur feeling ok tanni :hugs:

i wish i could be more sure of which baby part i'm feeling! i feel lumps and bumps all over but i can't tell what it is that i'm feeling. it feels like his feet are all over the place! 

are you all ready for the new arrivals? We are getting close. Josephs new carpet gets fitted tomorrow! :happydance:

hope your all well :hugs:


----------



## cakey

Lmao-Yep,i think you're nuts too....but good for you chick!Hope you're feeling better hun  
Awww Thanks Salb10-the bump pic was taken at 29weeks so i think its changed again now. lol 
I've been thinking the same Salb10-so many different shapes and angles poking out and me+hubby are trying to work out which bits are which...can't work it out at all!+ Nope i'm not ready 8-/ my plan is to wait until kiddies go back to school (7th sept) and then get organised


----------



## tanni78

Thanks salb and cakey, L/O made me throw up my dinner again last night gggrrrr but i don't really mind as i know it'll all be worth it. I'm officially 32 weeks today!!!!! Can't believe it, think i'm going into total denial, it just all seems so unreal. At the start of the year, i was a single stay at home mum of 3 and within 9 months i'll have gained a partner, a baby and a college course lol. This year has deffo been eventful. I'm really looking forward to getting the kids back to school on tues so i can have a bit of peace through the day again. Starting to feel like i need it now. I really must take a 3rd tri bump pic and post it on here. I keep looking at yours cakey and meaning to do it :) I made a huge mistake last night and reffered to the bump by his name when i was speaking to the kids (OH has sworn me to secrecy) They are so chuffed that they know now, i just hope they don't blab to him, he'll be really upset that i told them, oops :( xx


----------



## cakey

Really lovely to see a pic of you Tanni78  (funny how you picture someone in your head-i was convinced you had dark hair lol!).We've also been trying to not call the baby by his name although it may be easier for us not to as we're still stuck,and so far haven't been able to choose between our 2favourite names.Our kiddies have suggested ..Darth Vader,Jesus and Optimus prime(tranformer) Lmao


----------



## salb10

I was thinking u had dark hair too! Wonder why we do that?!

Lmao @ the kids suggestions cakey! My personal fave is Jesus!

Hmmmmm I've made the mistake of watching baby hospital. :nope:


----------



## tanni78

OOh i love baby hospital. The dark hair thing is strange, i'm deffo not dark lmao. Optimus prime has a nice ring to it i reckon, lol. My kids are desperate for me to name him stewie after the family guy character hahaha but it has to be pronounced with the full on american accent too they tell me!! xx


----------



## salb10

hahaha i like that too! although i would be worried that baby might follow in the foot steps of his name sake! :haha:

do u ladies plan on going to any baby classes? or have u been on them with your other LO's?


----------



## cakey

lol.My hubby would love to name our baby Stewie as he loves family guy.....i always say to people that i hate it as most of it is in really bad taste.......but it just cracks me up! 8-/ 
Also the dark hair thing-I do have black hair but its only cause i dye it! ,lol-i'm really a boring mousey dark blonde...with lots of grey! 
PS tanni78-good to se you feeling cheeky!  
Hiya Salb10-No i've never been to any baby classes although i ususally feel at some point in the pregnancy that i might like to try one. What about you hun have you been going?


----------



## tanni78

I went with my 1st but found them really boring so i only actually went to 3, haven't bothered since and i missed the one on breathing but kinda found my own technique when the time came :) xx


----------



## cakey

Saw my consultant today and i'm measuring 5weeks ahead so have been told to get my hospital bag ready just incase.He also said that IF my iron levels have gone up,my glucose levels remain stable,babies head is down and my waters have broken(+waters are ok) then i will be able to go ahead with my waterbirth! Its a lot of IF's but we're keeping fingers and toes crossed! +its better than a flat NO! lol


----------



## tanni78

oooh exciting, hope everything goes ok. xx


----------



## tanni78

just realised it's 50 days till my due date!!!!! yeehaaa


----------



## cakey

Thanks tanni78  when you count it in days it somehow sounds shorter! lol Yesterday i had quite a few moments where all of a sudden i was sooo excited to meet babe....and then really quite nervous about the birth and coping without sleep. I think i have the basic's of my hospital bag ready+me and hubby are popping to kiddiecare tomorrow to check out cots and bouncers  
I'm using E45 and palmers on my bump/boobs at the mo but would appreciate any other suggestions please as the sides of my bump seem to be dry and flakey! 8-/


----------



## tanni78

I find putting baby oil in the bath really helps (watch you don't slip getting out though) and asda do a really nice salt scrub in a clear glass jar for £6 and it's got oil in it and the rough bits get rid of the flaky skin :) xx


----------



## salb10

I'm doing the routine antenatal classes plus a baby resuss but other than that I'm not sure yet

Is the baby 5wks ahead too or just your bump due to the fluid prob?

Oooo exciting- I wonder which of us will be first?! I bet I'm the flipping last! Lol


----------



## cakey

Thanks Tanni78-i'd forgotten about baby oil  
Hiya Salb10-my bump is 5weeks bigger due to fluid but baby also a little larger(or so they say....lots of people have said how unreliable weight/size predictions are!) 
I 100% sure that with my last baby i was gonna be way early......but i ended up 8days late!!!! lol so i would.nt be suprised if i was last to pop! lmao  I've been feeling pretty good for a while now-just some twinges in my back and the usual dreaded heartburn.


----------



## tanni78

oh i can't wait to be heartburn free again, this last week or so i've been struggling to eat because of it :( Still, i can't really complain, i've got my waterbirth class next week and i'm sooo excited about it lol. How's everyone? xx


----------



## cakey

Ooooh Tanni78-i didn't even know that there was anything like a waterbirth class!-please please come back and tell me all about it


----------



## tanni78

haha i will do, i'm really looking forward to it, i'm just a bit gutted that i have to go on my own as my OH can't get the time off work xx


----------



## tanni78

well waterbirth class was fab, the birthing centre i'm booked into looks cool. there are no beds to give birth on, just beanbags, mats on the floor, birthing balls and the pool then there's a fold out sofa bed so you, bubs and daddy can cuddle up and go to sleep afterwards. You're allowed up to 3 birthing partners and the pool even has lights in the bottom of it :) And baby has finally turned head down so it's all looking good :) xx


----------



## cakey

Yay! that all sounds great.I think its good that you've seen where its all gonna happen+fab news that babe has turned for you! Have you had any twinges or strong braxton yet Tanni78?


----------



## tanni78

Oh hell yeh, i get them all the time now. My OH was convinced i was in labour the other night cos i was getting them every 10-15 mins and they were each lasting around 2 mins. I knew i wasn't though, i was the same last time round. I am starting to feel different though if you get what i mean, i can feel it getting nearer and i'm hasstling him like hell to get the hospital bags packed just in case. I can't believe how quickly it's come round tbh but i am super excited now lol. What about you? Feeling any different? xx


----------



## cakey

Yeah i've been feeling a little odd/over emotional actually.had a coulple of bad nights where i just can't get comfy and today i burst into tears cause hubby forgot to put sausages in the oven...and i could't stop...for ages... omg lol i don't know where it came from but i felt a bit better afterwards. +i've felt achey most of the day and baby has been almost continuly changing his postion. 
Am taking it turns with feeling really excited ..then a bit scared! lol


----------



## tanni78

lol at the sausage incident! sorry, made me feel better though haha :) I'm getting pretty restless and sleepless nights are becomming a regular occurence although the other night i went to sleep around 11pm and didn't wake till my alarm went off at 6.45 and i was totally buzzing lol. How are you finding this heat? I can't move without breaking into a sweat lol. OOh but as from tomorrow, it's our month :) xx


----------



## cakey

Lol, i the same if i manage to get an unusual good nights sleep(not lying awake/getting up to wee every hour n half!) i get up in the morning ..DA-DAAAAAAA i feel fab........for about an hour! lmao.
I don't mind the heat too much(anything but rain) although yesterday we went to a wedding in Hunstanton(about hour n half away) it was definately too hot for me i found it really difficult finding something to wear that was smart/pretty,not too hot+actually fit me! it was a fab do and really pleased i went+we're off to the evening do tonight with the kiddies on tow! 
OMG...30days to go-i can't believe it! Woohoo!  
Hey Salb10-where are you? -hope you're ok hun. 8-/


----------



## tanni78

Funny, i was just thinking SalB hadn't been on for a bit. Think i'll stalk and see if she's been posting anywhere else. WOOHOOO it's OUR month!!!!! I can't believe it :) xx


----------



## tanni78

Had a look, SalB hasn't posted since the 10th of Sep. Hopefully she's just busy or having comp problems. COME BACK SALB lol xx


----------



## cakey

I take it back..i'm too hot and had enough today 8-/ hope its a little cooler tomorrow. On the up-side i've gotten loads of washing done,dried and put away! lol


----------



## salb10

hello ladies! 

i'm ok ta, just melting in this heat!! i can't stand it! :dohh:

I do look on here frequently but its usually on my phone and writing posts on it is a bit too fiddley so i think i'll reply later but then usually by later i fall asleep and don't get round to it!

I finished work on thursday afternoon so am finally on maternity leave and it could not have come soon enough! the last week in particular was a big struggle!

I'm getting quite paranoid in these last couple of weeks- i rang the hospital up for advice coz jospeh didn't move very much one particular day, and although i've read that they have less space so do move less, i also read that any change in the pattern of movements should be reported to your midwife. However they said as long as i had ten movements by 2pm all should be well, and i did, so i relaxed after that and then later that day he went back to his normal pattern. 

I thought i was leaking amniotic fluid last week so the docs have sent a swab sample for testing. then i woke up with my left hand really swollen but it went down by mid morning. 
then on friday their was protein in my urine sample. the girls on reception are the ones who test your sample at my docs which i don't really like and she said she'd send the results thru to the doc and if there was anything else i needed to do they'd ring me. i rang them in the afternoon to see if the doc had looked at it yet and the receptionist who answered couldn't find anything on my record about the sample so she went off to investigate and when she came back she said 'oh yeah well the doctor must have looked and said it was ok' and i thought i wonder if i've just been fobbed off here?? 

yesterday and this morning jospehs having another slow day with movements so thats playing on my mind a bit. he has moved but just not that much. i've listened in on him with my doppler and can get a nice heart beat at the same rate that he usually is at so that helps a bit but i still miss his big squiggles! 

i feel like a mental case! and i think its only going to get worse the closer i get coz i'm sooo close to the finishing line, i just want him here with me all well and ok. pffffff:dohh:

sorry ladies, :wacko: i'll try and reign myself back in now. 
Hope ur all ok :flower:


----------



## cakey

Awwww Salb10-thank goodness you've finished work...there's nooooo way i could've work up until now! You shouldn't feel lika mental case chick,i think we all go through phases of being really worried that something isn't right. I've been worrying as i'm still measuring 5weeks too big(extra fluid) and this also means that baby has loads of room to move arround still.......i mean he's hardly ever still! 
We're very nearly there now and for me anyways i'm being a bit paraniod,over emotional,tired achey,blah,blah....you name it! lol although don't tell my hubby that i've admitted to any of those things!!! lol 
Just a little more time and we're all have our lovely little bundles of joy on our arms  
Great to have you back with us Salb10! Xx


----------



## salb10

thanks cakey :hugs: he's been more active again today - maybe he was worn out from this ridiculous heat! 

i'll feel better when i've seen the midwife on tuesday and she can check my sample and blood pressure etc. altho i'm pretty sure its all in my head coz thats always how it turns out!! lol which is a good thing of course! 

does your measuring ahead and the extra fluid affect the birth in anyway? like, r they expecting to have to do a c section or anything or should all be hopefully straightforward? 
xx


----------



## cakey

I always feel better after seeing the midwife too Salb10-pop in here and let us know how it goes on tuesday if you can!  
Yeah there is a chance of C-section as baby has so much room right up till birth he can still change his position very easily+ with the force of fluid coming out when my waters break there is a chance that it may pull the chord with it! But fingers crossed all looks good at the mo...really hope he stays where he is for a couple more weeks.


----------



## cakey

I had a horrid nights sleep(5th) but feeling much better toady as its a lot cooler......am off in search of marshmallows now! lol yum yum.


----------



## tanni78

woohoo glad to see you back. I'm the same, turning into an emotional wreck. It was my daughters bday on tues and i totally overdid it, wednesday i was full of the cold and feeling awful. went to my ante natal and saw different midwife to normal, she had a feel of the bump and announced he was breech. I told her i didn't think he was so she got a second opinion who also said he was breech. She then booked me in to have a scan and evc on thurs morning. I was meant to be at college on wed night but spent it feeling crap and in floods of tears and my OH then announced he couldn't get time off to come to hospital as it was too short notice so i ended up going on my own, yesterday morning, absolutely petrified. Got there, had scan and baby isn't breech at all!!!! His head is completely engaged which is why they couldn't feel it so he's gone from being really high to completely engaged in a fortnight. They now think he'll come early cos he's so low and my 4th!!!!! I then got a call from my eldests school saying she had been sick! She's fine again today but i did the school run, came home, threw up violently really suddenly and have felt really dizzy ever since and to top it all the hot water tap on the bath has refused to work for 3 days and landlord won't do anything and now my car sounds like it's about to fall apart and i can't afford a garage bill as it's my youngests birthday in a few days too lol. With all this going on, i reckon bubs must be due to put in an appearance soon lol. Been getting no sleep and really bad BH's and backache and dampness below all week. sorry, tmi i know. Hope you're both well. Full term tommorrow YEEHAA :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cakey

Omg Tanni78-what a horrid couple of days you've had....hopefully it can only get better! Good news that babes head is engaged( my babe is still changing his position a few times a day) + i have also been having bad BH's-mostly at night,bit sore throat/cold + very damp below. 
I'm reckoning that i'll go into labour at half term when all the kiddies are at home and my husband is at work in Cambridge! lol.....place your bets now  
Really hope things calm down for you so you manage to catch up on some rest before babe comes Tanni78 ((((((Hugs))))))


----------



## salb10

grrr thats so frustrating when they insist you must be wrong and give you no credit even though its your body!! :growlmad:

i've been having loads of dampness too! :wacko: i thought i was leaking amniotic fluid slowly and the doc did a swab but i've heard nothing back so presume the results were normal!
If the same things happening to u then it must just be part and parcel! 

this is tmi info i know but i just went to toilet for a number 2 :blush: and i got cramps all round my lower abdomen- front and back. it wore off then came back about 5 or 10 mins later and did that for about half an hour. 
it was a bit freaky! 

i've been quite good today and made a quiche from scratch, tomato soup with home grown tomatoes from scratch AND some bread rolls!! 

not tasted any of the above yet so it might be terrible but to look at them they are pretty spiffing! 

hope you're having good weekends ladies xx


----------



## cakey

Oooooooh Salb10- I want your Quiche,tomato soup and bread rolls..gimmie,gimmie!


----------



## salb10

I just made a butterscotch tart too! Can I class over the top compulsive baking as nesting instinct because I'm not so keen on cleaning!! Lol


----------



## cakey

Oh no...Not fair..I could just fancy eating a butterscotch tart for brekky! Yeah i think itcould ne classed as nesting lol...i've also been nesting-but only mentally tee hee-i truly feel the need to get everything clean n tidy n organised .....but i just haven't got the energy. 
Sooo shocked to wake up this morning-I only got up for 1 yes just 1 wee....makes a big change to my normal 5+! 
Hope you all manage to have a nice relaxed sunday!


----------



## salb10

wow! good going on one pee!! :haha:

i was chuffed for getting from 7am till 11.30am with no peeing!! lol 

hmm i've had a fairly chilled out sunday - unlike my poor hubby :nope:

we thought the cars MOT was due in november, after josephs born, but found out last week thats its due on the 14th of THIS month :dohh:

so its panic stations now trying to get the work done to it that it needs - my hubby won't let anyone else do any jobs that we need doing - ever! lol which admire because it saves us a lot of money and means we can have nicer things because he takes care of it all and fixes any probs but it also means that things take a looooong time to get done (especially because he's very pedantic).
its also a lot of extra money just for the things we need for him to do the job, that we hadn't accounted for this month, AND the insurance is due on the 29th and its gone up at least £80 on last years insurance. 
bad time to be without a car when u could go into labour any time :wacko:

and bad month to have no money coz i've got both my nieces birthdays next week and i still need a few things for joseph:wacko::wacko::wacko:

it all tires me out. and theres my poor DH outside laid on the floor half in and half out of the garage, with his head under the car and he's been there non stop since about 11.30 this morning :shrug:
its rained all day so he's soaked, cold, covered in muck, probably has spiders in his hair, and theres nothing i can do to help him but make him drinks and food:shrug:

poor bloke :nope:


----------



## cakey

I really feel for you Salb10-we also do the same thing with our car(hubby does all the work on it -when he gets back from work) think our MOT is in January(not a good month either) but we do have to do the insurance +tax this month. 
i had a bad day yesterday ended up crying my eyes out most of the morning.....not really sure why???....lol...but i know at the time i had lots justified reasons!!!! 8-/ lol 
I'm having a much better morning today,already done the weekly shop+4th load of washing is on the go.Time for dinner n cake me thinks!


----------



## salb10

4th load of washing?! Blimey! Lol
These poor men folk eh? I did wash and polish the car today as a surprise for him when he gets back from work coz he says the mot folk prefer a car that looks well looked after and he was panicking that he wasn't going to get time to do it. 
Of course its now raining and spoiling my good work!
I've also done him a home made pizza for tea :-D

Glad ur feeling a little less teary today cakey! It's crazy what these hormones make us do!


----------



## cakey

Bless you for washing the car Salb10 (did you get your bump wet? lol) + making a homemade pizza..yum yum! 
Every day me and hubby keep reading far too much into everything that i feel...Ooooh babe's moving loads..is he coming?......feel a bit sicky-ooh is he coming?......Extra BH's..... I reckon he's gonna wait until we least expect him! lol 
Gotto say that my pet HATE at the moment is washing -up...I soooo hate it -i'm considering paper plates...although i've been so clumsey its probably not a good idea


----------



## salb10

:haha: urgh i wouldn't be liking doing the pots - thankfully we have a dish washer, and with me constantly baking it has been on non stop! similar to your 4 loads of clothes washing!! 

i did get my bump very wet lol - MIL popped in and was quite suprised to see me soaking wet all round my bump :haha:

can't believe we're 37 weeks today!! wooo!:happydance: full term at last!!


----------



## cakey

Yay! 37weeks today-i've been waiting for it as consultant has said if i managed to reach 37 then it would be more likey to be allowed a water birth! I'm having certain days when i'm feeling that i'mready for him to come out but then i'll feel a strong BH and i think-nope i don't think i'm gonna have him at all -he can stay there! lmao


----------



## salb10

:haha:

i'm hoping for a water birth too. what do u plan on wearing in the pool? i really don't want to be starkers but not sure what are the usual other options?


----------



## cakey

last time i wore just a bikini /bra top but got fed up with half way through and flung it off lol.Gonna take one with me this time too+ a big vest top in case i'm not allowed in the water.


----------



## tanni78

Hi ladies, gosh you two are busy, Pleased to say i'm feeling much better and even seem to be getting some of my energy back. I've also got really damp down there in the last week so it must be normal (i don't remember lol). Thankfully, i've got my 2 youngest kids bday's out the way now and just need to catch up on college work and the housework. I did 3 loads of washing yesterday, made a birthday cake, cooked birthday dinner for my youngest and her pals, made a big pot of chilli for me and the OH and threw half of it in the freezer and played Florence Nightingale all day so i'm feeling quite proud of myself. The latest in my line of disasters is that my OH hurt his back at the gym the other night and is now laid up with a slipped disk and trapped nerve, car is still knackered, the hot tap on the bath miraculously started working again by itself but i now think i have a slight gas leak so i'll have to get that sorted today. Had really strong false contractions yesterday. I'm almost sure i won't last to 40 weeks but don't want to jinx things. Hope you ladies are both well. Counting down the days now :) xxx


----------



## cakey

Omg Tanni78-i feel tired out just reading all that! lol 
I had a pretty good day today-had a really busy morning then made myself just sit with a cuppa n fruit loaf and watch a chick flick this afternoon before i did the school run!


----------



## tanni78

ooh sounds like bliss. I didn't realise you were both wanting waterbirths too. I'm taking a bikini and a vest (i really should finish packing lol). Are your OH's planning on getting in the water with you? The baths at the RVI have colour changing lights in the bottom of them and look soooo cool. When i went for the tour, the midwife suggested taking one of those inflatable pillows which i thought was a cool idea. Must go and get one. I'm off to buy a yoga ball (asda have them for £6) and then the plan is to bounce that baby on out of their. Loads of my friends reckon it's either started them off or sped things up once they were in labour. Hope you're both well :) xx


----------



## salb10

hey ladies - not having a good day :nope:

yesterday was an awful day and its playing on my mind loads. 

it started weird when i got up in the night to pee and our bedroom door was wide open, then i went down to the bathroom and the living room door was wide open. DH nearly always comes to bed after to me and he always always shuts the doors. It just kinda freaked me out and he said he doesn't remember leaving them open.

Our main car failed its MOT, one of the failures being a tyre we only bought 3.5 months ago, so not very happy about that coz money is really tight and i'm about to get my first full maternity pay which is a bit scarey coz i don't know if were gunna manage on it (i've planned as much as i possibly can but until were living it i just don't know) 

then when my DH got home, a dinner plate seemed to spontaneously fall apart- a chunk of it just came apart. Then as DH went to pick up his coffee, the handle came away from the cup. He put his work trainers on and the laces came apart in his hands, then he went to move the beetle and i went outside to make sure the rabbit was ok, and she was laid there, awake and breathing but not moving. She usually won't let u pick her up but DH picked her up and she didn't move a muscle. 

we brought her in and she didn't have anything obviously wrong with her, but just her body was frozen. 
I rang the vets and got an out of hours number, rang them, and just to have a consultation was £120!!!!!!!!!!!!:shrug: and any meds/treatment was on top of that!!!
We just don't have that kind of money at the moment which is awful because i felt so guilty that i couldn't take her to be seen but with our other bunny, her meds alone came to £50 and she only lasted an extra week so if that was the same again thats nearly two weeks maternity pay!!!! 
its so unfair that if i was on benefits i could of taken her to pdsa for free treatment but because i'm not on benefits she had to suffer :cry: I would have paid for her if i could afford it but they wanted money that i just don't have :cry:
anyway, they said to keep her inside, warm, try and feed her something sweet and give her a drink, and take her to our usual vets first thing. But about ten mins later she started screaming and looking like she was either gasping or trying to be sick, then she arched her back up as far as possible and her eyes bulged out and then she threw herself over and started fitting, and all her legs were moving like she was running. It felt like it lasted for ever but in reality i think it lasted about one or two minutes, and then she died :cry::cry::cry:

it was probably the worst thing i have ever seen because she looked in so much pain and there was nothing we could do for her. :cry:

i wish i knew what happened to her, she'd been absolultely fine the last time i saw her. it was all just so quick. 

The way everything just went wrong or broke within a short space of time really freaked me out and made me worry about joseph and if something was going to happen to him. 

I just went outside today and there were flies everywhere but all just sat really docile, not moving. It was really freaky. there must have been about a hundred just between one fence panel and the patio table and there was even more than that round the rest of the garden.

It feels like theres bad vibes round here and its freaking me out. 

i don't believe in ghosts or spooks so its not like i'm saying i think theres something like that going on, but it does feel like theres bad vibes round me and DH and stuff keeps going wrong..... it worries me when i've got my baby to think about. 
am i going mad??!:wacko:


----------



## tanni78

Oh Sal that's awful and i can totally understand you being freaked out by it all but you have to try not to stress about Joseph. I'm sure he's fine hun and you stressing won't be doing you any favours. I am so sorry about your rabbit, you poor thing. I don't know what kind of area you live in but my parents bred rabbits when i was younger and we lived in an RAF low flying zone. Something similar happened to 2 of our adult rabbits and the vet told us he thought a low flying plane must have frightened them and caused them to have seizures. Is it possible that something gave your rabbit a really bad fright? I really feel for you hun, you must have been really shaken up by it all, it sounds like you need to try to relax. Big hugs from me and remember, your little bundle of joy is nearly here now hun :) xx


----------



## salb10

thanks tanni :hugs:

we just had the bunny funeral and when we were digging in the garden we found a poop :wacko: now we have a cat but it was waaaaay bigger than a cat poop and besides i know my cat well and he always buries his buisness and this hadn't been buried at all. Although milly didn't appear to have any injuries on her it does make us wonder what has been in the garden. A fox maybe? i don't think it could be a dog coz our garden is very secure and theres no way for something that can't jump at least 6 feet to get in. I'm not sure what kind of jumpers foxes are??! 

we also found some mushrooms growing under a pear tree which looked a little nibbled?? 

Its all speculation but its frustrating not knowing what went wrong. 

feeling very deflated at the minute. I don't think its helping that i've been stuck in the house all week, not really seeing anyone or going anywhere. Didn't even get to antenatal this week because it was the day the car failed MOT and DH just had too much on. 
I don't have any spare cash to go out places and with the car MOT running out 2moro i don't think its a good idea to be pushing my luck going around in it anyway. 
I know i should be greatful for the peace and quiet coz in a few weeks it'll be shattered but its just given me time to dwell today which isn't good either :wacko:

pffff sorry for whinging, i'm getting fed up of myself :dohh:


----------



## cakey

Awwwwww Salb10-I'm so sorry to hear what has happened to your poor rabbit-we keep ginuea pigs and i think it sounds very likely that Tanni is right about maybe your rabbit had a fright-as something similar happened to one of our pigs and it went into shock. 
No you're not going mad sweetheart,with all that has happened i think i would feel exactly the same,but try not to worry about little Joseph -he is safe within you all snuggled up waiting for the right time to come and meet you properly. 
Its not good to be stuck inthe house alone chick-is there maybe a friend who can come and just have a cuppa+chat? 
No need to be sorry Salb10..this is exactly what the forum is here for..(((((hugs ))))) coming at you!Hope you manage to get some much needed rest tonight. Xx


----------



## tanni78

Cakey is right hun, your wee bubba is all safe and sound. I know what you mean, i'm the same. My car is falling apart and i can't afford to sort it just now as i've had 2 kids bday's and little one is due. I haven't wanted to risk long drives and all my family are miles away so i feel very alone. I also never really see anyone. My OH has taken on tons of extra work despite having a slipped disk cos he needs the money. His injury means i'm getting no nookey which is really getting me down. I've had the night from hell. Me and him had a stupid fight and aren't talking and i was up till 5.30am with bad false labour pains and sore hips then slept in for the school run so i'm feeling pretty sorry for myself too. We all just need to focus on the fact that we're nearly there i guess. Hugs to you both xxx


----------



## salb10

Thank u cakey  
I had plenty of visitors last week but this week the yearly fair has been on so lots of ppl have been going to that but I didn't want to get pushed by crowds so I've stayed away and everyone I know works during the day so its just been a really quiet week. I keep being told I should appreciate the peace while I can, and I know I should but I feel useless if I'm not being productive for any length of time. I feel a bit better today though. I think we were just shocked at the way bunny died. I've had loads of pets and its always sad when they die but I always imagined that they just fell asleep coz that's how they look when u find them. The big shock with this was seeing her die and how awful and painful it looked and the helplessness u feel just watching. It made me wonder if all my other pets suffered the same way? 

Sorry to hear ur having a bad time too tanni :-( its not good feeling isolated at a time like this and I've felt like it too this week. Its wierd coz it feels like everyones lives are carrying on while I'm in suspended animation waiting for my life changing event to start! I hate arguing with DH while preggo coz I worry about the stress and negativity on Joseph and its now more than ever that we need to be a partnership. 
A couple of weeks ladies and we'll be wondering how we had the time to think of all these problems!


----------



## salb10

Hey ladies how r u? It's a bit quiet on here- I hope you haven't both sneeked off to have ur babes without me!  x


----------



## tanni78

Hi SalB, nope no such luck lol. It's just been a busy week. My computer chair is naff and it's too uncomfortable sitting on it for any length of time but i'm deffo still here. My ex is coming over from cyprus on sat and is going to take our kids away for a few days which will be really nice as i never get a break from them. My OH is working all weekend this weekend too so i'm half expecting to go into labour right in the middle of it all lol. Hope you and Cakey are both feeling ok. I bought a yoga ball the other day and bounced in front of the telly for about 3 hours. My bum was killing me the next day lol. Had 2 really strong BH's right on top of each other the other night and my OH got all excited cos he was convinced it was the real thing. I've been really uncomfy since and i'm sure bubs has dropped even further. Apart from that, there's nothing new, just eagerly waiting for it all to kick off. Ooh i wonder which one of us is gonna burst 1st lol. Good luck ladies, not long now :) xx


----------



## salb10

That's usually the way isn't it! I thought joseph would come whilst the cars were without mot but our main car passed today. Our washer has started making horrendous noises now so I think that might give up on us soon and maybe he'll come then! Lol 
Is ur baby moving as much now? I keep reading that its normal for them to move less coz of being.cramped and Joseph has been quieter today. He's not kicking now.as such, its more squirms. What's ur baby doing? And do u know what this extra dampness is and could u put an amount on it? I was worried about leaking amniotic fluid but if we're all getting the same it must be normal. My doc did a swab but because of their incompetence it needs doing again and its been over 2 wks since the last so if there was a prob then its been.going on a while. 

Sorry 4 all full stops i did this on my phone as quick reply but have ended up not being so quick! Lol


----------



## tanni78

No my bub's isn't moving quite as much and it's deffo more squirms than kicks. Think they're all outta space at last lol.I get a fair bit of dampness (tmi sorry) It varies, but there have been a few times i've thought maybe it's my waters but it's not. Hey my washer packed in just days before i gave birth with both my eldest so fingers crossed it means he's on his way. Had ante-natal yesterday and my blood results show i am borderline aneamic which i thought. They took more and will put me on iron on mon if they're any lower. Baby is 4/5ths engaged and midwife says he feels quite big. She doesn't think i'll last another week so i'm keeping everything crossed. She's booked me in for a sweep on the 2nd nov but they're not gonna induce me till the 15th which is a hell of a scary thought as going by my lmp, i'll be nearly 43 weeks by then!!!!! My SPD has suddenly flared up again and had me in tears through the night cos i was so tired but couldn't lie down. Just really looking forward to getting at least most of my body back to myself. I have gone from only being able to eat about 3 mouthfulls at once to eating like a woman possessed over the last week so i'm hoping that's a sign that he's on his way. If he doesn't hurry up, i'm gonna pile on loads of weight lol. How are you both feeling? :) xx


----------



## tanni78

where's Cakey??????? you better not have snuck off to give birth lady!!! lol xx


----------



## salb10

well that makes me feel a lot better that u LO has slowed down a bit too and that u get the dampness too. it must just be all normal but i can feel myself getting more and more neurotic as due date approaches! we're just so close to the finishing line!
Hopefully u will feel better if they sort your anemia out. I feel lucky that during the day theres only really me to think of- i can't imagine how u guys cope when u have to keep up the pace with your other Lo's:wacko:

When they say he's big, did they give u an approx weight? I got no info like that all on my checks, apart from the 20 week scan when he was average. 

aww lucky u that he's 4/5ths engaged! i saw my middy today and he's not moved any further down since two weeks ago! :dohh:

aww wow imagine if u are a mummy again in a weeks time!! i'm soo jealous! i want mine within the next week!! :haha:

maybe cakey has beaten us both??!:shrug: she was measuring quite far ahead.....

come back cakey!!! we need to know whats happening!!! :flower:


----------



## tanni78

yes Cakey, i demand to know whether or not you've popped lol. I think the other 5th engaged today :) haha. Yeh i think the movement and dampage are totally normal hun. The kids dad flies over from Cyprus tonight and is taking the girls away for 5 days on sat. It'll be the 1st break i've had in 2 years so i guess it would be nice to pop between now and them coming back lol. At least mine are old enough to be fairly independant thankfully. Getting loads of tightenings this evening so i'm hoping it's not gonna be long. You never know, you could be a mummy in the next week too. Being a boy, mine's prob gonna be late lol xx


----------



## salb10

eeek!! don't forget to keep us updated if u poss can!! come on babies!!!


----------



## cakey

Hello there buddies -i've jsu popped on to let you know that our baby boy Cassidy was born on saturday 15th october-he was born with a lung infection so we have been+still are in special care. 
So sorry to not have time to read through posts and catch up with all your news.....bestest wishes for the time being for you lovely ladies n bumps! Xx 
PS.I'll pop back and let you know when we are home


----------



## salb10

Omg! Congrats cakey and family! And hello cassidy! 
So sorry to hear he's poorly- hope to hear you're all home soon 

Of course we know it'll be hard 4 u to find the time but I look forward to hearing all the details when u get chance Xx


----------



## salb10

Hmm tanni have u popped too? Is there only me left?!


----------



## tanni78

OOOh congrats Cakey!!!!!! I hope Cassidy is doing well and you get home soon. Can't wait to see pics. No i'm still here Sal. Had a proper show last night and was sore all evening and feel heavier than ever today but nothing so far. OH is working away tonight and his mum has a stomach bug so today looks promising lol. I feel fit to burst and i keep getting my hopes up but knowing my luck, it will drag out till the last min. Kids go away today though so i'm gonna use the time to get the house spotless, finish my college work and hopefully fit in some relaxing too. How ya feeling Sal? Oh can't believe your boy is here Cakey!!!!! I'm sooo pleased for you and very jealous too :) xxxxx


----------



## salb10

aww i want to have a show!! :dohh:

i have had diddly squat! :shrug: 

A fair few twinges and aches and stuff but all pretty average normal stuff i think. pfffff. 

I want my baby!! 

I think i need to plan more things when it would be most inconvieient to go into labour and like u say, sods law i will! :haha:

Can't wait to see a pic and hear cakeys birth story. Hope they get to come home soon :flower:


----------



## tanni78

well the show obviously wasn't a sign lol, i'm still here lol. My OH is convinced i'm gonna go over but if he says it one more time, i swear i'm gonna swing for him. Typical boy, he's already later than all my girls. I swear he's gonna wait till the kids are back at school :( I unpacked and repacked my hospital bag last night and washed his crib bedding again. I'm at a total loss for things to do now hahaha. I've taken to baking but with the kids all being away, half of it isn't gonna get eaten. How are you feeling Sal? Cakey, if you see this, i hope your LO is improving and you're closer to getting home xxx


----------



## salb10

hello I'm still here too :dohh:

feeling ok, just tired and big and heavy - same old same old :wacko:

i went through a baking phase a few weeks ago but my appetite has taken a dive this last week or so and i don't fancy any of the stuff i've made. Plus i was trying to get really good at bread to try and save some money but i've got that carpal tunnel syndrome and my wrists and fingers constantly ache and then go numb if they're in any position but staight for any length of time, so kneading bread isn't too easy atm.

Our old beetle is in for his MOT at the mo and i feel really nervous :wacko:

I hope he passes so joseph can come home from hospital in him :happydance:

what have u got in your hospital bag tanni? my bags full yet i still feel like theres loads to pack?! i'm gunna end up taking a suitcase at this rate!! :dohh:


----------



## tanni78

Haha, oh carpal tunnel really sucks, i haven't had it this time thank god. My hospital bag is quite minimalistic lol. I'm planning on being in and out and if i'm not, it's not too far away so OH can bring me stuff. Mine consists of 2 pairs pants, 2 vest tops, pair of joggies, pair of socks, slippers, cardigan, camera, loose change, cd, bikini top (waterbirth not sunbathing), my notes, 4 breastpads, maternity pads and toiletries. Think thats about it. Bubs has got 2 outfits, nappies, wipes, jacket, hat, booties and blanket lol. Do you feel like you're gonna go anytime soon? I did the other day but it's totally worn off again now lol xx


----------



## salb10

wow that does sound very neat and concise! 

i've got about 4x as much baby stuff and i have packed a nightie and pj's for me but other than that, nothing for myself yet!! how the hell have i filled the bag?! :wacko:

been to breast feeding awareness tonight. was good and informative. 

I feel really emotional today, well kinda have done all week. Feel like i could be set of by anything and anyone. 

my mum has a bad habbit of being prudish and if ur top is a bit low cut or if its riding up round your tummy, she takes it upon herself to tug and pull your clothes in to postition to cover u up. it drives me bonkers on a normal day but she did it today, pulling my top up when i'd only just got out of the car, walked four steps to the house, and as i'm going in, before taking off my shoes, properly saying hello or shutting the front door! :hissy:

she also has digs at me all the time because she is a very private person and she thinks i put everything on face book all the time. I do go on FB a lot, but i'm private too, i don't share everything and i have all my privacy setting set to the strictest i can and even some friends are blocked from certain aspects of my page. 
I said one of my friends who my mum knows put on FB that they were expecting at about 5 weeks and my mum said, 'oh well that sounds like you' 
errrr,........... i didn't say anything till i was 14 weeks!! thats a bit of a difference! 

my nieces and sister where there too and as lovely as my nieces are, they're allowed to talk over adult conversations and aren't told to wait or not interrupt so trying to take a conversation in with baby brain is really hard work and i feel like snapping at them all!

then me and DH just bickered because i thought he spoke to me like shit and he didn't think he did but then thought that I was speaking to him like shit :dohh:
and in the bickering he threw the 'well i'm sorry but i'm tired because i have to go to work and not just sit around all day waiting to be taken out on a night' 
:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

he's just apologised for it but i really can't be arsed with talking to him now. 


urghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## tanni78

Oh god, sounds like we're in the same boat. Me and OH have been dragging out a stupid arguement all day and i've spent most of it in tears. We went to bed last night and i asked him to turn over and give me a cuddle. He said no cos he was tired so i snapped at him that i've had hardly any sleep for months cos of spd, heartburn etc and he said it's alright for me cos i don't have to go to work, i could just go back to bed and do nothing all day and when i pointed out that i'm at college, running the house and bringing up 3 kids he made out like that was my choice and i could just jack it all in and sleep if i wanted to! Then he was cross cos he woke up and i was downstairs cos my hips were really sore and i couldn't sleep (which he knows i do all the time and not just cos we fell out) so i snapped that if he wasn't gonna come near me in bed, did it make a difference if i was downstairs and that i didn't realise i was meant to just lie there on call at which point he blamed my hormones and said i was being dramatic and now it's just got ridiculous. I've said i'll never ask him for a hug again, he's said he'll just stop speaking cos it's easier!!!!!! I think we're both going mad and now i'm petrified i go into labour and the fact that we're like this makes the whole thing horrible!!!! lol. Sorry to rant but at least you can see it's not just you :) big hugs xxxxxx


----------



## salb10

wow we really are! 

there are so many bits of that situation that we go through - it must be some sort of standard template for arguments! 
i had to laugh at the 'i'll just stop speaking coz its easier' because my DH says the EXACT same line!! GOONS!!!


hugs to u hun xxx hope u make friends soon  xxxx
If they are aware that our hormones are running amok then why don't they do more to a) avoid setting us off and b) think to themselves well i'll just apologise and be nice because shes having a hard time?????!

Instead they seem to piss us off, then when we rise to it, they say 'your just hormonal' - WHY PISS ME OFF THEN???! GRR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tanni78

Oh i agree totally. Then when you're arguing instead of just trying to back down and difuse the situation they turn round like my OH did yesterday and say " I know you're hormonal but this takes the p*ss" then we hit the roof lol. Anyway, he came home from work last night and didn't go to the gym but took me to asda and we got summit nice for dinner (which i stilll had to cook haha) and we chilled on the sofa and just talked. He actually even apologised for being insensitive and said he didn't mean to sound like i was lazy, he just gets cross and worried that i don't relax enough! I'm deffo feeling less hormonal today thankfully. Still wish the baby would hurry up though. How are you feeling now hun? It's really nice to have someone to talk to that's just as up and down as me lol and understands :) xxx


----------



## tanni78

Hellooooo???????? You're making me nervous, have you gone? lol I was told to try drinking cinnamon tea as apparently it can help induce labour and is even used by doctors so i had 2 cups last night before bed and was awake all night with BH's and stabbing pain in my cervix but it's worn off again this morning so i don't know if it was coincidence or not. I'm having another few cups now so i'll keep you posted. xxx


----------



## salb10

hello!!!! i'm here with NO signs of impending labour!! :wacko:

glad u sorted things out with OH - i did too:thumbup:

And last night i managed a bit more sleep in bed so i feel a bit better today too. Still feel like anything could make me cry but i guess thats normal! i don't feel upset in myself, just when i see something slightly emotional then it makes my eyes leak! 

cinnamon tea eh?? where do u get that from?? 

Joseph is being really active that last couple of days - i thought they were meant to quieten down?! lol xx


----------



## tanni78

Mine goes through phases of being quiet for a few days then going nuts lol. You just buy cinnamon sticks and boil 2 for about 5 mins then add honey to taste. It definately seems to be making my BH's start so i'm gonna stick with it lol. xx


----------



## salb10

hmm, i'll have to get some cinnamon sticks then and give it a whirl! DH is hoping he doesn't have to go to work on monday!! lol


----------



## tanni78

yeh my OH is driving me crazy moaning on about being sick now. You'd think he was the one that was pregnant honestly lol xx


----------



## salb10

Wonder how cakey and cassidy are getting on?


----------



## tanni78

ooh i know, i hope they're both at home thriving now! Still can't quite get my head around the thought that i'll actually have my baby soon lol. I was up all night again with stabbing pains in the top of my cervix and at night now i start to feel so heavy i can barely walk. When i wiped myself yesterday, there was the slightest pinky tinge on the toilet roll all day (sorry tmi i know) so i'm hoping it won't be long. My kids go back to school on tues and i go back to college on wed and i'm really dreading having to go with a bump cos i think i'll burst into tears as soon as someone points out that i'm "still here". Due to have a sweep on wed and it would be so nice to go before then. My O/H has his kids all day today so he's praying i don't go now. How are you feeling today? xx


----------



## salb10

Hello! Just letting you know that I gave birth to joseph in the early hours of this morning after my waters broke early hours of sat morning!
They induced me as I had a little bit of meconium in my waters.

We're both doing well and will update in detail when we get home which will hopefully be 2moro! Hope ur ok Xx


----------



## tanni78

Awwww congratulations hun, i'm soooo happy for you and can't wait to see pics of yer lil boy. Glad you're both ok. Thanks for letting me know. I'm still here :( I've got one more day before i lose my bet so i'm praying i go before then lol xxx


----------



## salb10

well, here i am, ten days in to being a mummy :thumbup:

LOVING IT!!! :happydance:

Joseph is doing well - he was born on sunday 30th October at 02.43am and weighed 8lb 13oz - little chunk! lol 

i think i might start a parenting journal as a link from my pregnancy journal - hope to still hear from u guys - and really looking forward to hearing your birth stories and hearing how ur LO's are getting on.

Tanni - i really hope u have had your LO by now?! 

thanks for being great company on the journey to motherhood - its been so nice to have other people at the same stage as me to ask questions to. :hugs:

hope to hear off u both soon xx


----------



## salb10

hey ladies! missing your updates- i notice you have a new pic there tanni so i'm guessing little man is here! congrats!!! :thumbup:

miss u cakey - hope cassidy is better 

hope to hear off u both soon xx


----------

